# Neo awa hari beni



## cnycharles (Feb 11, 2016)

I picked this up at the NJOS auction Tuesday night as I was driving back to south jersey from interview in Albany ny. I probably paid too much $25 but there was little else that I'd have interest in that someone else wouldn't end up overbidding me on! (Not a single Phrag in the auction!) 

It's inky dinky, 'maybe' 1.5 inches across. It came from NWO and one of the many plants that were at the recent NJOS show. I almost bought some ponerorchis tubers from NWO but instead maybe paid a lot for the cym sinense

Does anyone have good pictures of these flowers? I found very few pictures online and none 'good'. Also if anyone wants to share neo growing tips again that would be great. I'd love to put a bunch of growth on this quickly since it is so small

Thanks!
C








Elmer Nj


----------



## naoki (Feb 11, 2016)

Here are links to a couple of them:

http://www.engei.net/Browse.asp?ID=77076
http://ranboo.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/2015/09/post-d6b2.html
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-kNZYod2-d5w/UlJvH11smxI/AAAAAAAAng4/7Nl-HsAWc5c/s1600/阿波針紅の花05680.gif

This one is Nakafu (middle white varigation) version. 
http://freett.com/fuukiran/fuukiran2/index.htm

They say that it is a good grower. It is not registered yet. Some people appear to pronounce it as awa-shin-kou. Same Chinese characters, but different ways to pronounce. Awa means Tokushima Prefecture (next to where I grew up), so it is originated from Tokushima. "hari" or "shin" means needle (needle leaf). "beni" or "kou" means red (red flower).


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2016)

Keep us posted on this one.  I don't have the cool temps.
to bloom Neos, but I always love to see the progress of
plants other people have.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 12, 2016)

I assume it is not a seed grown baby since it has a variety name, so that means someone took a small growth off the mother plant.
This is not good because single growth division is weak. 
It'll eventually do well. 
I'm not sure about this particular one, but needle leaf varieties are known to be slow growing and hard to bloom ( if that's what you like), but when grown well, they look very cool with those spiky leaves as in one of the pictures Naoki shared.

Neo care is about the same as many other orchids ( like phal, oncidium conditions).
What orchids are you most successful with?
Bright light, good watering while growing actively. I don't grow my neos in the moss. I would check the root on your new purchase as it looks damp. In case you are not familiar already, those moss mount you see in pictures, it is hollow in the center. 
One thing about neo is that most of them benefit from significantly cooler winter although many Japanese varieties might not require as much cooling to do well.
So if not sure, don't subject your neo below 50F. Or if you have no option, then keep the plant on the drier side. For best results, do not keep the plant too warm during winter. 
They need "seasons" to do best as many orchids do. They just take cold much better than many other common hobby orchids coming from the Far East.

Good luck!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 12, 2016)

abax said:


> Keep us posted on this one. I don't have the cool temps.
> to bloom Neos, but I always love to see the progress of
> plants other people have.



What is your typical winter low in your growing area?
Many neos will bloom without "cold" although cool winter helps their long term health.
Temperature in my apartment rarely falls below 65, if ever. 
My big specimen of Amami island ( just north of Okinawa which is the southern most end of Japan, and this area is tropical to subtropical with winter low average of about 57, but it means there are some much cooler days and nights)strain had six spike at once two summers ago. 
Now this past year, it only have me two spikes, but then I did not care for it well and repotted a few months ahead damaging lots of roots. 
I will see how it does this summer. 
This might be one of the easiest and most warmth tolerant varieties. 

I was giving a presentation two days ago that included Neofinetia, and one member in the audience said he had neos blooming on and off throughout the year in the Caribbean. He didn't say if it was a pure ( I hope so since he said neo) or what variety, and what elevations, but that was interesting input.

So unless your place stays warm in the winter, don't be afraid and get a cheap variety and see how it does for you.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 12, 2016)

Another link to see the flower: http://www.engei.net/Browse.asp?ID=77076

I've found most pine needle types to be pretty easy to grow, however most don't flower well.


----------



## abax (Feb 12, 2016)

The combination of lots of light and cool temps. 50s are the
conditions I can't provide in my greenhouse. I've tried the
most common white and it grew well, but never bloomed
for me. My greenhouse never gets below 60F because I
grow lots of species/primary Phals. and they're not fond
of the low sixties actually. I gave the quite large plant to
somebody with better conditions for Neos and it bloomed
profusely for whomever it was. I decided not to make any more Neos unhappy. They're just too beautiful for
that.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 13, 2016)

Phal and oncidium light I said. 
So you should be fine with your light.
While 50s will be beneficial in the long term health, I think some will bloom will much warmer with a bit of warmer winter.

How big was your neo? 
Sometimes, neos will bloom on a single growth, but some plants only flower after bulking up a bit. They are all different that way.
I have one with over 10 growths, and has never flowered yet. bought it that way from a nursery whose winter low is much lower than mine.
So, it might have just been coincidential that you gave away your plant that just hit the blooming size. 
Again, it could also be that the new owner did have better conditions for it to finally bloom. Who knows!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 13, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Another link to see the flower: http://www.engei.net/Browse.asp?ID=77076
> 
> I've found most pine needle types to be pretty easy to grow, however most don't flower well.



Two of my pink flowered varieties have "needle" leaf with no curve but just straight out leaves. 
They seem to grow and flower well.

I just read that needle leaf neos are slower grower. Maybe some are, or the article was off as is often the case.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Feb 13, 2016)

It looks like you got a healthy division. Good growing.


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy, I don't remember the number of fans, but the plant
was over-growing a 10" basket...possibly 12-15 growths.
It was an absolutely gorgeous plant and very healthy...just
not the right blooming conditions in my greenhouse. It was spectacular when it bloomed for my friend who grew
it with winter temps. in the low 50F and bright North
Carolina sun. As you say, who knows?????


----------



## Wendy (Feb 14, 2016)

abax said:


> Happy, I don't remember the number of fans, but the plant
> was over-growing a 10" basket...possibly 12-15 growths.
> It was an absolutely gorgeous plant and very healthy...just
> not the right blooming conditions in my greenhouse. It was spectacular when it bloomed for my friend who grew
> ...



Angela, I had the same experience as you when I had my old grow room. My Neo was gorgeous....lots of beautiful green growths....but because I had conditions set up for multi Paphs it never bloomed. Now that I am growing in a window maybe I should try one again. Our breezeway goes down into the 50's most winter nights and is bright with window walls at both ends. That's where I keep my Den kingianums in winter.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 14, 2016)

Wendy, if your Den. kingianum blooms well, then it's cold enough for neos.


----------



## abax (Feb 15, 2016)

I agree with Happy. That should be just perfect. Now you must buy some Neos and post them for me when they
bloom. I found that mine grew quite well in long fibered
coco packed medium tight and not watered over much
in winter. The root system was awesome.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 15, 2016)

My pink ones bloomed well last year.
I hope they will bloom again. 
My big white one will also bloom better this summer I hope. 
Then I have a few others that are of blooming size.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the collective tips for all of us! I have one huge standard one that Clark gave me, had one flower last year. Also a shutennou from raffle table at NJOS
If you live in a 'winter area' then there is always some spot cool enough like next to windows or just leave outside for awhile to give it a chill. The spiranthes sinensis nyeric sent me is tucked on a bathroom window ledge behind plastic, to give it winter chill. The new little neo is there also


----------



## naoki (Feb 18, 2016)

Angela, I wonder if varieties from Amami works better. It is very warm area.

In Japan, they seem to be more focused on the features of the leaves. So I read that quite a few people snip the flower buds. I have a couple of variegated ones. Indeed, each time when they start a new fan or leaf, it is exciting to see how the feature changes. If you go with leaf feature (especially the variable type), you can enjoy it year around. I wasn't so interested in the variegation until recently, but now I can see the fun aspect. So from this aspect, it sounds like that your grow condition is great.


----------



## abax (Feb 19, 2016)

The large one I had was the Amami. I suspect it was the
combination of too warm and not enough bright winter
light. I enjoyed the plant without flowers for many years
actually, but I really thought it would be happier in a cooler, brighter greenhouse...and it was and is. Sandy
has divided it many times over the years and it's still
going strong.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 19, 2016)

My biggest one, Amami Island variety, bloomed for the first time when it had well over a dozen growths. 
It flowered each year since. 
I have picked up two more whose name says Amami Island, although these are like miniature variety. I thought they are supposed to be large.
Anyway, both of them are multiple fan. One is about 4, the other one nearly 20. Neither have flowered yet. 
Then I have two plants of the cross of Shoutennou x Koto (someone said it might be hybrids) and they flowered at the size of 1 growth plus a little start and 3 growths, respectively. 
My winter temp rarely fall below 65F if ever.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2016)

I have my neos and spiranthes sinensis in my bathroom, behind the plastic I put up to shield the shower window, cracking the window slightly depending how cold it is outside. May not be very bright light but I think if given enough light rest of year may help to trigger some flowers (if, like happypaph points out any of them need it to trigger flowers). Maybe the small ones would be better off in a warmer place just getting bigger and not worrying about chill


Elmer Nj


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 20, 2016)

I can't tell how the light level is with the frosting of the window glass. 
Might be good enough. Might be too shady, which I doubt but again, I can't tell from just looking at the picture.

Time will tell. Once the weather warms up and they start to grow, you will know.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 24, 2016)

That center plant looks far too wet to be sitting on such a cool windowsill. Pull it into the warmer room to let it dry out before sticking it back in the cold zone. Coldness + a ball of wet moss around the roots is sure death for a Neo.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 24, 2016)

I can do that; actually there's another mesh pot upside down under the roots, with no moss inside but I can water dribbles onto it here and there so it doesn't stay wet very long.
I just checked and its presently bone dry; it could be better moss.. Though it's very dry it still appears darker brown (moist looking). The little neo though I can solidly soak and it's soon bone dry again. Moss is hard to wet


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 24, 2016)

Sounds good  They can take the dryness, especially in winter. I've had the most success over the years with frequent wet/dry cycles Spring thru Fall followed by dryer winters.

I hope your Neos thrive and knock your socks off!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 24, 2016)

thanks! The big one Clark gave me is mounted on tree fern, and I just stuffed it into that aircone pot, no extra media. I'd had a variegated one that an orchid club member in upstate ny had given me, but it took a hit when I had to temporarily move to eastern virginia for a few months for work; things sat in box before I could find a place to hide them at work :ninja:


----------

